# Wavewire Procedure Codes



## jtuominen (Dec 2, 2009)

How do you interpret the wavewire procedure codes 93571 and 93572? If a doctor does a wavewire of the circumflex, 1st diag, LAD, and right coronary, what would you code? I am wondering about the interpretation of 93572, do you code it only once for each major coronary artery segment (RC, LAD, and LC), or can you code 93572 per vessel treated, no matter how many segments within the same coronary artery segment are treated?


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would recommend the 3 coronary vessels when you code these services: LD, LC, and RC

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

